# walking stick for a friend



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I made a walking stick for an old friend that's moved a few times.I did inlays to show the places he's lived.Copper for upper Michigan "copper country".A scale from a alligator gar fish from Texas.And a grizzly bear track in turquoise for the Montana grizzly team.It's not carved but I do have to carve the design for some of the inlays like the bear track,and I used a rotary tool for that.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The inlays have come out pretty well ,.different approach. always good to see


----------

